# Bit tongue. Please help?



## Penelepe (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi all. I'm a terrible rat mommy... my one girl, auburn was free ranging while the other 2 slept. And I soon fell asleep too after interupted sleep the past few days. I shouldnt have but I fell asleep and lefther unattended. I woke up with Auburn screaming, she was on the hamster cage on my dragon cage, 
Which she was never able to get without help. And it seems she tried to lick the hamster and the hamster bit her or the plastic cut her tongue. 

It bled severely but got the bleedinh under control with cornflour. But her tongue is swollen and hurt. 

What can I do to reduce swelling and a bit less painful until I can get her to the vet? She tries to groom herself but each time she tries and keeps touching her wound it just starts bleedinh again. 
Please dont attack me. I know it was a terrible mistake. 

Help??
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cautionblondewithbrain (Jun 17, 2012)

Im going to tell you first off, I have no experiance with this kind of thing. Second, I would see if you could maybe give her some ice chips to help numb the pain, and third I really think if you can afford it take her to the vet and maybe see about some anitibotics to help with possible infection. As I said before, I really have no experiance but this is what I would do.


----------



## Penelepe (Jan 12, 2014)

Going to take her to the vet asap. Emergency vet is extremely expensive here and we only have 
2 vets, one willing to see more "exotic" animals and one who refuses to see anything other than average pets. 

I'll give ice to her. I have some cup-a-soup at the bottom of the cage to fill up her tummy when she gets hungry and is to sore to eat. Going to put some porridge down too. Is that okay? 

Thanks!
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cautionblondewithbrain (Jun 17, 2012)

Id make the porridge really runny and not at all thick texture because I think that would be hard for her to swallow. So make sure to dilute it with water and make it as runny as possible. I just say this because I dont want her to choke. As long as it's not the consistency of regular thick porridge it should be fine.


----------



## Penelepe (Jan 12, 2014)

Okay sounds good. I give them porridge every morning. But a little thicker. But will dilute it. Im just worried that she cant lick it. Will she still be able to eat some? 

Im seriously worried about her

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cautionblondewithbrain (Jun 17, 2012)

I know this may sound extreme and if you're not comfortable I completely understand but maybe if you have a syringe, feeding her some broth might be an option. Ive only had to do this with cats but I know it works when you're worried there not getting enough to eat. Maybe if you dilute the porridge to the consistency of water and for a lack of better word, put some down her throat bypassing her tongue, it might work. But like I said this is extreme and she will probably struggle against you but if it's the only way you can be sure she's eating Id give it a try. If shes drinking water however, (out of bowl would be my recommendation since she wouldn't have to press her tongue to the water bottle) than she should be able to eat the diluted porridge just fine without the syringe, however if she's not eating or drinking you might want to consider the syringe. Just use small amounts, and try to get it back as far as you can. I know it does not know ideal but at least it's an idea to get by until you can see the vet. But again if you are not comfortable doing this or it doesnt feel right then dont. She's your baby and you should trust your instincts about what is right for the both of you. Hope this helped!


----------



## Penelepe (Jan 12, 2014)

I think I will have to syringe feed her and give her water through a syringe. Her tongue is extremely swollen and is outside her mouth. It has been like this after it happened. Its too swollen to use. Im crying so hard and Im so worried about her. Here is a picture of her tongue








Im worried if I give her water via syringe it may go into the lungs. Or I hurt her tongue even more. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Penelepe (Jan 12, 2014)

I see only one bottom incisor. So either it was broken off or is inside her tongue. Which is not good. I think she tried to attack the hamster and broke off the tooth. I hope so anyway. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Calm down, go about this level headed. You're not a bad rat parent, accidents happen. Get her to a vet as soon as you can. I would give her a drop or two of children's ibuprofen/Tylenol to reduce swelling and knock the edge of the pain off. Don't give her too much because you don't want the pain to be completely gone, she could hurt it worse if there's no pain. Keep her hydrated, use a small syringe to give her water and do it often. As for food, I would get baby food and syringe feed her that instead of oatmeal. Give a few drops of children's ibuprofen/tylenol every three to four hours. Try to keep her tongue mildly moist. Good luck and keep us updated


----------



## Penelepe (Jan 12, 2014)

Thank you so much. We dont have Tylenol now and its 12 in the evening so yeah. Im giving her Pronutro junior for toddlers. Im thinking of staying up because she keeps scratching or rubbing the tongue and it goes on the bleed. And its a LOT of blood. Im scared if I go to sleep and she goes on the bleed again and I dont stop it she may bleed out. Im probably paranoid but yeah... I still feel awful but a bit better as she isnt refusing to go near her sisters anymore and tried to eat a mushed pea. I syringed some water into her. She didnt like it but I got some water in. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Those are good signs. Wanting to eat is good. Do you know how to check for dehydration? Just pinch the skin on her back and if it takes a few seconds to go back down then she needs more water. Do you mean it's noon or midnight? When is the earliest that you can get her in to see the vet? Is there anyone that can pick up some baby food and or Tylenol or ibuprofen? I'm not sure what pronutro is.


----------



## Penelepe (Jan 12, 2014)

Its night here, pronutro is a south african porridge, Im not sure when the earliest is. I'll have to discuss it with my mom because I only have enough money for a vet visit and meds but not emergency vet. So if I need that I'll have to borrow money from her. When the Pharmacy opens in the morning I'll go get some Tylonol or ibuprofen. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh, alright then! I would just keep an eye on her for tonight and make an appointment for tomorrow. Unless she rapidly starts to decline you shouldn't have to take her to the ER vet. I would stay up with her just to make sure she doesn't get more hurt than she already is. You can keep her out, or I would but that's just me, and just pet and snuggle her and if she gets cold, some do when hurt, you can keep her warm with blankets or a heating pad. Rats are tough little boogers though, she should pull through.


----------



## Penelepe (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm gonna stay awake because I wont be able to sleep knowing my baby is hurt. Luckily the vet doesnt do appointments. First come first serve so will be there early. Hopefully he knows what hes doing. I want to cuddle with her but she is angry at me. For bathing her to clean her bloody fur and puting nasty cornflour on her tongue and surrounding areas. 

She tried to eat the Pronutro. And drink out of the bottle. I dont know if she suceeded but its a good sign right? 

I learned that they are hardy little creatures when a bulky camera fell on my other girls tail area and an half hour later she was back to playing and causing trouble lol 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Keep watch on her. That is very swollen. Most of the time, or at least in my experience with bitten tongues on my rats, it does not swell that much. So, I am glad she is going to the vet soon- she needs it.

You can help her drink and eat if she needs it, but if she is trying on her own then let her do that. Keep her warm and comfortable. Good luck!


----------



## Penelepe (Jan 12, 2014)

Thank you for the reply! Yeah thats my biggest concern. But I think it can also be because she keeps on rubbing it on the ground or trying to use it or scratching it accidentally. Thus making the inflamation worse. Or thats my theory. Can a tooth that is in the tongue cause the amount of swelling? Because I can see only one bottom tooth and dont see it near the hamster cage 

She'll be fine until monday morning, right? I'm gonna wrap her up in some blankets or stuff the cube up with some blankets. Hopefully that will keep her warm and cozy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Penelepe (Jan 12, 2014)

My poor baby is getting so frustrated. She tried to lick the porridge but cant figure out how to with that swollen tongue. She figured how to drink water out the bottle if I squeeze it. She squeeked at me when I tried to reasure her. So I think shes angry and frustrated. And I dont know how to help her. Ugh I feel awful. Shes all cozied up in the cube. But I noticed that she feels a bit warmer than usual? Or it may be a coincidence (sp?) Because she had just started to doze off in her cube and its a bit warmer in there. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Just keep an eye on her and get some Tylenol or Ibuprofen in her when you can. I didn't realize that the closest day she can see the vet is Monday, but with the meds and rest and a watchful eye she might be able to wait that long. Just keep us updated on her status. I'm hoping others will comment and give you some more tips and advice. Just out of curiosity, if you pick her up and look at the bottom of her tongue, can you see anything lodged in her tongue?


----------



## Penelepe (Jan 12, 2014)

We are on our way to the vet right now, the one a town over is open on sundays. She looks absolutely misirable. And the tongue is still massively swollen. Im so worried about her. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Penelepe (Jan 12, 2014)

Vet gave baytril for 5 days, he couldnt give anti inflammitory or such. But I got Panado, the South african version of Tylonol. Is there a anti inflammitory I can give her?

So I watched when the vet looked at her. Her bottom tooth has pierced her tongue, the tooth is still intact. But the tongue is so swollen that that the tootch pierced it. She also has a hole on the side of her tongue where I think she keeps on trying to eat and she bites her tongue. I'm going to feed her some pronutro now, but whats the limit her tummy can handle in ml? 
I dont want to over feed her and how many times per day? 

Thanks all for the help! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

They eat frequently and in smallish quantities. Feed until she seems to no longer be interested. She is an adult and can tell you when to stop.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Poor rattie


----------



## Penelepe (Jan 12, 2014)

She hates being held down to syringe fed but I got about 0.10ml in her about an hour ago. I know its almost nothing but she struggles so bad that Im scared she hurts herself more. 

The swelling is down. I think the Panado helped with that. Its still swollen but she can move her tongue a bit now. She tries to eat but gets frustrated fast. My poor baby. She hasnt scratched her tongue open today so I hope thats a good sign. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Penelepe (Jan 12, 2014)

Shes walking around and exploring. And she tried to eat the porridge that I put on the ground to see if she can eat it after I gave her another 1.5 ml. And shed licking it up! Slowly but she actually got some licked up. 

Here is her tongue tonight: 
Sorry for crappy quality








And her eating her porridge : 








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Glad she is improving.


----------



## Leraine (Feb 21, 2014)

Glad to hear that she is licking things up now, but if for some reason you need to go back to syringing.. 

Here's a video I just posted in another thread that made syringing much easier for me. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-_bFMkutKk

I saw somebody mentioned to aim the syringe deeper. I recall reading somewhere to aim for the right or left side when you syringe, instead of directly straight down the throat so that they don't choke. I can't seem to find where I read this from, though, so take it with a grain of salt. And of course, go slowly; she may have increased difficulty with swallowing due to her swollen tongue.

I hope things continue to look up for her!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm glad to hear that she seen a vet. Now correct me if I'm wrong, but from what I gathered the tooth is still in her tongue? If that's right then why didn't they give her a local anesthetic and remove the broken one from her tongue? As for syringe feeding, try wedging it in the side of her mouth; I've found that that method works best when they've gotta have meds that they can't chew. I'm hoping for the best for your tough little girl!


----------



## Penelepe (Jan 12, 2014)

Thank you for the replies and the video! It really helped me a lot. 

I'll watch the video for when I have to give her her meds this afternoon. Her tongue is back in her mouth *happy dance* the swelling has gone off dramatically. Its still swollen but it doesnt look like a tumor growing out her mouth anymore. 

Also the tooth is still intact in the jaw. The tongue was so swollen that there was no room to go but down on the tooth. Hopefully when the swelling goes down completely the tongue will hopefully get away from the tooth. 

Again thanks for the replies and help. I'll give you all updated pics. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Yay! I'm happy for the both of you! It's so good to know she's doing better. I'm looking forward to the recovery photos


----------



## Penelepe (Jan 12, 2014)

She is so much better guys! Her tongue is back in her mouth with no swelling (I think) and she just grabbed a peanut butter biscuit from me when I tried giving it to one of the other 2. 

And I just bathed her because it looks like she was in a war. And now I have one grumpy ass wet rat lol here is a picture of her today after her bath 









And just because









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Yay! I'm so glad she's doing better! You are taking great care of her and are an awesome rat parent!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Alright!! So glad she's better! And it's best to have a grumpy rat than a sick one lol


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Good news!


----------

